# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Pantano de vallvidrera (Barcelona)

## titobcn

Hola,os pongo unas fotos de una joya hidraulica, que aunque parezca mentira esta a tan solo 10km. de la ciudad de barcelona detras del 
tibidabo en la sierra litoral de collserola, en la actualidad es de uso ludico y cultural, es pequeño como vereis pero es toda una joya.
lo he puesto en este hilo porque esta en la zona de cataluña,pero no pertenece a ninguna confederacion hidrografica, si los administradores
creen que a de estar en otro hilo pues que sea cambiado.

     un saludo

 camino a la presa
 entrada a una mina de agua
 casa del guarda
 vista de la presa
 otra toma de la casa del guarda
 lo traducire al castellano para la gente que no entienda el catalan
PRESA DEL PANTANO, CASA DEL GUARDA DEL PANTANO, OBRAS DE ELIES ROGENT i AMAT (arquitecto  1821-1897)
La presa del pantano, que trabaja por gravedad, es obra de tocho macizo hecho insolito para la epoca.Tiene forma de arco y unas dimensiones
de coronacion de 50m. de longitud, 3m. de ancho y 15 m. de altura,esta considerada una joya de la ingenieria hidraulica del siglo XIX, la casa
del vigilante fue un edificio destinado a residencia, taller y almacen de herramientas.
 vista de la pared de la presa aguas abajo.

en la proxima mas fotos.

----------


## titobcn

coronacion de la presa
 vaso del embalse
 vista de las presa aguas abajo
 desde la coronacion
 pasarela para ver los anfibios, creo
 vista del dique aguas arriba
 vista general del embalse

----------


## titobcn

vista de la cola del embalse
 PANTANO DE VALLVIDRERA, AREA DE ESPECIAL PROTECCION DE ANFIBIOS
situado a 225m. sobre el nivel del mar, el pantano de vallvidrera fue inauguardo en el año 1864, con el objetivo de garantizar el abastecimiento
de agua a la vila de sarrià, ahora barrio de Barcelona,la capacidad del pantano oscila alrededor de 8500m3, la superficie de lamina de agua es de 
5850m3, gracias al convenio de colaboracion entre la societat catalan d'herpetologia y el consorci del parc de collserola, el pantano y sus alrededores
, son un lugar destinado al estudio y conservacion de la fauna de anfibios y reptiles acuaticos, poblaciones desafortunadamente en recesion en
nuestro entorno.

   espero que os guste y un saludo cordial desde Barcelona

----------

